# My Mini Nubian Babies



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I just wanted to share some photos of my mini Nubian babies, Rose (the brown and white one) and Martha (the black "calico" - I'm still figuring out goat colors and patterns, so forgive me).

Here's a little video of them at their "playground." 





I'm just so in love with them!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How adorable, especially Martha!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I want to slip in and steal Martha away in the night....:goattruck:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

See I like rose! Those are some sweet eyes!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Rose looks a lot like Pipsqueak! even the swirly marking on the side. So yeah I think she is pretty too, I just have a thing for the black with frosted ears and face stripes


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys! It's funny, because my husband picked out Martha and I picked out Rose. They're both adoarble, and we love both of them, but we each have "our goat." And if we're both out there, Rose gravitates towards me and Martha towards my husband.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I need to get better photos of Rose, since she always wants to be on me (preferably in my lap) if I'm out there. It makes operating a camera a bit difficult


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That's how Daff is I can NEVER get a good pic of her because she is generally right up to me or on me.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Exactly! I think I need to sneak up on Rose when she's napping or something.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Here I will post a few pics of Pipsqueak my mini nubian buckling so you can see how similar they look


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

So cute!!! He and Rose do look very similar. I happen to be fond of that look, if you can't tell


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I like their swirls makes me think of ice cream.... :yum:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Caramel and vanilla swirl ice cream, mmm...now I want something sweet, lol!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

So tiny and cute! I love the colors.


----------

